# Icing on the Cake (before and after now included!)



## Temptasia (Jun 3, 2008)

Face:
MUFE Face & Body Foundation in Teint 32
Bareminerals Foundation in Golden Medium (conceal)
Cargo HD Blu Ray Powder
NARS Gilda, Zen, and Albatross

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Vanilla and Deep Truth, Expresso for eyebrows
NARS Iceland (both sides) and Sugarland (purple side only) e/s duos
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner in Blackest Black
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost Mascara

Lips:
MAC Whirl lipliner
MAC Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches





































Semi-Before (with foundation) and After (complete)





All photos taken without flash.
*Sorry the colors do look more vibrant in real life...my camera is being funny today.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

very pretty!


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

Love the lips!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

pretty, your liner is so perfect.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

oh...just flawless!! love it


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

very pretty


----------



## bby112 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

lovely~!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

I love the lip color.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

Soo pretty


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

this is such a beautiful look!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

beautiful


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

that dazzleglass is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

this look is awesome on you!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

So gorgeous!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

Perfect!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

absolutely stunning!


----------



## white_poplar (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

So beautiful!! You should really do a tutorial on how you get those perfect looking eyes! Lovely!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 3, 2008)

Your line is so perfect!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 3, 2008)

I love your lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look beautiful in both before and after, honestly! I told you this many time but I'll said it again - flawless skin. You have awesome skills because you're eyes are literally twice as big in the after!! 

You are my makeup hero


----------



## mslitta (Jun 3, 2008)

So pretty, and I just love that leip color.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 3, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

I want those NARS duos so bad now!! Are they really shimmery?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 3, 2008)

Absolutely flawless!


----------



## FWBChick (Jun 3, 2008)

I am also in LOVE with the lip color....(makes notes for next haul)


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice! love all the colors. could u do a tutorial on how u do ur eyeliner? because i think we have similar eyes..slightly monolid but still with a little crease? the way u do ur eyes looks so even and like u do have a crease! when i do eyeliner it always ends up with one side thicker than the other =/


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 4, 2008)

you're super pretty!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 4, 2008)

flawless !


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candlesxvi* 

 
_I want those NARS duos so bad now!! Are they really shimmery?_

 

NARS Iceland and Sugarland are fabulous. Yes they are shimmery but they blend well and are very versatile!!! If you must have just one, I would definitely recommend Iceland. 



Thanks ladies for your comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try to do a tut for lining eyes soon!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Jun 4, 2008)

wow.. you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 4, 2008)

My god... youre beautiful!!! I loooove that lip color on you


----------



## charlieee (Jun 4, 2008)

always look forward to your posts! =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 4, 2008)

You are a beautiful girl. I love your before & after shots and like everyone else has said before me, you have gorgeous skin!
This is a great look on you!


----------



## Jot (Jun 4, 2008)

so very beautiful xx


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! I must say Im very jealous of your skin


----------



## Emmi (Jun 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

gorgeous - you have the most amazing flawless skin!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 5, 2008)

very pretty and elegant..


----------



## hr44 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Icing on the Cake*

Gorgeous!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 5, 2008)

*Flawlessly beautiful are you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*   I sometimes use the same liner,
 but I can never get it to look so perfect, as yours looks. 

Lovely lady!*​


----------



## summer6310 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rags to Riches looks wonderful on you!!!

I am thinking to get Iceland as my next NARS duo... ahhh, you got me into this


----------



## drenewt (Jun 6, 2008)

Flawless. You look gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 6, 2008)

You look so pretty with and without makeup!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 6, 2008)

wow ur stunning before n after!


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 6, 2008)

Lovely look! The eyes and lips complement each other so beautifully....


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 6, 2008)

You look gorgeous, you have such beautiful lips. In one of your pics you remind me of Sun from Lost


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 7, 2008)

god i love ur lips...u always do a plum color that is so flattering and i want that color for my lips...

but my rags to riches is STINKY lol.


----------



## SweetMystique (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, I love the way your lipstick looks lighter in the middle (maybe its just the camera, but it makes them look fuller!) Very pretty!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

So pretty, it looks so natural.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you very much ladies!


----------



## hollyberry84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I love how soft and girlie this look is. You can defiantly pull this off, looking amazing.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous, you got some great skills!


----------

